# Short Story



## Michael. (Sep 9, 2014)

.



.​


----------



## oldman (Sep 9, 2014)

That Mother has a really keen sense of humor. However, this does bring a thought to mind. How would you prefer to go? Would you like your family and/or friends around you, or would you prefer to go solo?


----------



## Michael. (Sep 9, 2014)

It would be very sad if we made it known that we wished to die alone.

I guess most of us would like to be near a loved one in the final stages of life.

To hold a hand even if they appear to be oblivious to your presence is the last thing you can do for a person.


Your question reminded me of another story (which could be true).


*It was a busy morning at the clinic, about 8:30, when an elderly gentleman in his 80's arrived to have stitches removed from his thumb. He said he was in a hurry as he had an appointment at 9:00 am.

I took his vital signs and had him take a seat, knowing it would be over an hour before someone would to able to see him. I saw him looking at his watch and decided, since I was not busy with another patient, I would evaluate his wound.

On exam, it was well healed, so I talked to one of the doctors, got the needed supplies to remove his sutures and redress his wound. While taking care of his wound, I asked him if he had another doctor's appointment this morning, 
as he was in such a hurry.

The gentleman told me no, that he needed to go to the nursing home to eat breakfast with his wife. I inquired as to her health.

As we talked, I asked if she would be upset if he was a bit late. He replied that she no longer knew who he was, that she had not recognized him in three years now.

I was surprised, and asked him, “And you still go every morning, even though she doesn't know who you are?” He smiled as he patted my hand and said:

“She doesn't know me, but I still know who she is."

.*


----------



## oakapple (Sep 9, 2014)

Sadly, now that so many people are living longer and longer, there is so much dementia of one kind or another. You hope it never happens, but I know a few people in this tragic situation.
On dying alone [or with others] I think it would be better to have family or friends around you. Not something we get to choose however [usually.]


----------

